# Cabela's Gor-Tex MT050 Guidewear Parka & Bibs



## Jranger (Sep 6, 2009)

I am looking for a good set of rain gear that I can use for fishing and hunting. I do not want or need insulated gear and it seems this gear is what I am looking for, but I thought I would check here first.
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Jranger (Sep 6, 2009)

Cabela's has the bibs on sale for 139.00 down from 244.00.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1
In the bargain cave.


----------



## brkbowma (Sep 9, 2009)

thats a great deal right there, I just wish they were insulated


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 9, 2009)

my non insulated parka (with pit zips) and pants are going on 7 years now....excellent stuff.  with proper layering, its good all season long, rain, sleet, snow, or shine...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 10, 2009)

It's hard to beat MT050.  I've been using it for years.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 10, 2009)

This is a great deal if you need a jacket.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat21404-cat21414-cat150004&id=0070678943448a&navCount=9&podId=0070678&parentId=cat150004&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=9IS&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## RSnyder (Sep 10, 2009)

Same here for me.  I've got their insulated MT050, too.  It's really insulated, though, so I wind up layering with the lighter, uninsulated set.


----------



## Jedi Pastor Ken (Sep 10, 2009)

I just got a set of FroggToggs for my birthday - I'll have to let you know how they do.  

Been using gore-tex for a long time though and have been a backpacker in cold weather.  My take has always been that insulated tends to be overrated for three-season rain gear.  If you layer correctly, shouldn't be any problem if the outer layer does it's job.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Sep 11, 2009)

*Frogg Toggs.....*



Jedi Pastor Ken said:


> I just got a set of FroggToggs for my birthday - I'll have to let you know how they do.
> 
> Been using gore-tex for a long time though and have been a backpacker in cold weather.  My take has always been that insulated tends to be overrated for three-season rain gear.  If you layer correctly, shouldn't be any problem if the outer layer does it's job.



Previous 'HUNTING reviews' of Frogg Toggs claimed that they were 'noisy' when walking through brush and that if they 'snagged' on brush or branches that THEY TORE EASILY. When used for fishing, the reviews said they were lightweight, compact, and WORKED GREAT.

Do a 'search' of the forums for "Frogg Toggs" and see what you find.


----------



## Jranger (Sep 15, 2009)

I got the guidewear in on Friday and love the stuff! I had to send the jacket back for the next size up though, if anyone orders any they seem to run a bit small, or are either designed to wear over a t-shirt.
As far as reviewing Frog Toggs, I have a set. They are ok in a pinch but I still get wet wearing them when I fish. For some reason kneeling down on wet carpet will push the water through the fabric. Same goes for sitting on wet seats. I wasn't impressed with them at all. They work well when you have nothing else in the boat, and I think that is what they were designed for, an alternative to a pricey rain suit.


----------



## alexmlane (Sep 20, 2009)

Jranger said:


> I got the guidewear in on Friday and love the stuff! I had to send the jacket back for the next size up though, if anyone orders any they seem to run a bit small, or are either designed to wear over a t-shirt.
> As far as reviewing Frog Toggs, I have a set. They are ok in a pinch but I still get wet wearing them when I fish. For some reason kneeling down on wet carpet will push the water through the fabric. Same goes for sitting on wet seats. I wasn't impressed with them at all. They work well when you have nothing else in the boat, and I think that is what they were designed for, an alternative to a pricey rain suit.



Thanks for posting this. I was about to ask about the same suit from Cabelas. I guess I am going noninsulated so I can use in the fall, winter and spring. 

I agree with the Frog Toggs. They are ok if it is sprinkling at all but you will still get wet with them. I like them in the summer ok for those quick showers.


----------

